# Wierd Seiko Shot



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been playing with the picture editor again and came up with this interesting effect


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul you clever ba........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

talking of paintshop effects I can't remember if I ever posted this pic


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

All mine look like that some mornings.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....after the liquid picture editor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"liquid picture editor".
















Posh beer goggles?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Stan

I feel like that most mornings
















PG

That's a great looking watch - what program did you use to get the edit the picture?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

Me too, it's just my age.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

... i like the first pic the best .... nice one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul Paint shop pro 5

I don't remember how I did it now though!


----------

